# Kurt Vise...best Place To Buy?



## Buggy Chief (Oct 1, 2016)

I am new to this hobby.  With that, I am getting ready to buy a PM bench top machine.  My brother is a machinist and he said, "don't skimp on the vice".  I am looking for a 4" Kurt vise.  

Question is, where is the best place to buy a Kurt vice at the best price?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ddickey (Oct 1, 2016)

I paid $480. Do an ebay search and make an offer. Doubt it is the best place but it was the cheapest.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 1, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Cobra (Oct 1, 2016)

There's don't scrimp and there's buying a name. 
For you hobby you can get a great vise for less. 
Check out the selection at Little Machine Shop. 
Their better quality vises will suit you just fine. 
They are good products.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 1, 2016)

I think the eBay prices are usually out of hand on used Kurts, sometimes 80-90% of the cost of new for a decades old, worn-out vise. I bought my new D688 directly from Kurt for $410.00, delivered to my door. They have a "Scratch and Dent" section that sells vises that have minor cosmetic flaws, they are fully functional warrantee and all, for nice a discount.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 1, 2016)

I bid on them at auctions but $250 is absolute max unless its mint but they are usually beat, rusty and full of machined "bonus features".


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 1, 2016)

I have 2 Kurts a 6 and a 4, both are fine but I would not be afraid of buying a vise from Shars, I have seen them, they are nice and do not lift.  http://www.shars.com/products/toolholding-workholding/vise/4-440v-cnc-milling-machine-vise-0-0004-1

michael


----------



## sgisler (Oct 1, 2016)

Doubleeboy said:


> I have 2 Kurts a 6 and a 4, both are fine but I would not be afraid of buying a vise from Shars, I have seen them, they are nice and do not lift.  http://www.shars.com/products/toolholding-workholding/vise/4-440v-cnc-milling-machine-vise-0-0004-1
> 
> michael



+1 on Shars; I have 2 of their 6" that I often use together on my Ez Trak. Very pleased with them, their bed heights are within .002" of each other. 
In fact, I'm about to buy 2 of their CNC vises for my Fadal. 

Stan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 1, 2016)

Keep an eye on Glacern. They make a fine vise, and occasionally run a sale.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies.  Like the look of the Glacern, but starting to get in the zone of...."do I pony up for a Kurt" or do i spend the $150 (delta) on something else.  Any experience with the HOMGE that Matt sells at Precision Matthews?  It comes with a swivel at is about $250....


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 1, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> I think the eBay prices are usually out of hand on used Kurts, sometimes 80-90% of the cost of new for a decades old, worn-out vise. I bought my new D688 directly from Kurt for $410.00, delivered to my door. They have a "Scratch and Dent" section that sells vises that have minor cosmetic flaws, they are fully functional warrantee and all, for nice a discount.


Thanks for the heads up on scratch and dent.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 1, 2016)

I wish Enco was still around...Best I am finding on a 4" Kurt is $489 plus shipping.  Will continue to still look at the options posted above.


----------



## minions (Oct 2, 2016)

Don't forget craigslist.  that's where i bought mine.  Great deal for an almost new kurt


----------



## glenbjackson (Nov 1, 2016)

don't forget bidspotter and proxibid there some up there now, including 10" models. don't forget shipping, they are heavy!!!!!!! I won two 8" vises, from Arizona to Hampton, va $300($480 all said and done,  still a great price for a kurt and unknown vise) and you'll have to find someone to pick it up and get it to the shipper, if they don't pick up. I posted on craigslist for someone to pick up another of my auctions and offered $50, got my stuff shipped.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 1, 2016)

Sine up for emails at Glacern  They have good sales from time to time. I think they are just as good as Kurt. I know they sure look nicer than the last new Kurt I saw.

Coupon Code: *15OFF200* - $15 off orders $200 or more
Coupon Code: *100OFF850* - $100 off orders $850 or more
Coupon Code: *40OFFGROUND* - $40 off UPS Ground Shipping (Orders $200+ / contiguous US only)


----------



## randyjaco (Nov 3, 2016)

Plus 1 for Craigslist .  I got a nice 6" for $200
Randy


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 3, 2016)

4" Kurt vise is very rear in the used market.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Nov 3, 2016)

Buggy Chief said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  Like the look of the Glacern, but starting to get in the zone of...."do I pony up for a Kurt" or do i spend the $150 (delta) on something else.  Any experience with the HOMGE that Matt sells at Precision Matthews?  It comes with a swivel at is about $250....



Here it is see what ya think, have no complaints and it's blue too !


----------



## kingmt01 (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't have a Kurt. I've bought 3 Chinese ones. Two of them came from Grizzly. A 4" that I had to clean the sand out of & machine out the casting to bolt it down because the cast mold leaked. Then I had to face off the top off the bolts to get clearance so it could spin. It still turned tearable so I faced the shoulder of the bolts & sanded the underside. It was a bunch of unexpected work but worth the money I saved. I then took the 6" out & it had a bent lead screw along with other problems so I called Grizzly to pick up the 6".

I bought my next 6" from Enco. I have no complaint about it. MSC may have something. I know they offered me 30% off my total order the other day. I didn't have any needs at that time tho. I've yet to order since they merged Enco to MSC.


----------

